# zama carb tools



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

hi can any of you great tecs out there tell me if there is a special tool to remove the tamperproof ajusters on a ryobi brush cutter carb? as my walbro cap remover will not fit?

hope some one can help

all the best
bill


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

I've never have had any luck with those screw driver looking things with threads on them anyway.I jusy pull them off with needle nose plairs.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

i do the same just pull them off , because the adjustment needles will have slots for a small flat head screw drver anyways so usually i just pull them of


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

news7151:
How about posting the link or the article or the sorce for this law and fine structure, I'm sure all us 2-cycle nuts would like to read it and see how much trouble we might get ourselves into. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

if your talking about the red and white little plastic caps on the adjustment needles , you can buy replacements , foley belsaw sells them , but the only way i have ever been able to get them off is with pliers .


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I wonder how many shops have the emissions testing equip. to test if the engines are within EPA specs?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I am glad you said should be... those figures are given as guidelines and I have found many brand new units to be adjusted improperly... or at least they run very poorly at the "factory" settings.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I never said the emissions standards were guidelines, I said the factory settings were guidelines. Just because you set a needle to 1 1/2 turns out like the guidelines say does not mean it is within the EPA standards... or are you saying that you know it will be within standards.

The cheap brands won't varnish from the shieves because they are not run at the factory... very few brands other then the high end, are run at the factory. Husky used to be run at the factory, I no longer see evidance of this but 50% of new ones I see come in are running way too rich.

Anyways, the OP has a Ryobi which is a "cheapy" brand.

So the question still stands, who has the equip. to test if thier engines are running to EPA specs?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Something tells me my old lawnboy mowers and Clinton outboard would not make EPA very happy by today's standards but they still do the job after about 30 years. Youal have a nice one. Geo


----------



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

i am not shore if the standards you are talking about have reached the uk as yet at least i have not been told of this regulation on ajustment as fare as emishions are concerned there is no info in the uk on what the engine emishions shuld be?
at least not that i have been told


----------

